# Car rental--spouse drives free?



## JACKC (Feb 5, 2007)

I have found that some car rental companies want to charge a daily fee for my wife to drive the car, others allow her to drive without charge. I

Budget and Enterprise allow spouses without extra charge, but Alamo wants over $9 per day for her to drive. I'm wondering about others. Got burned by Alamo last year.

I'm wary of renting through Priceline because I don't know what we'll wind up with.

Which car rental companies charge for spouses and which do not?

Jack


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 5, 2007)

For our recent January Florida trip, I found a good price for a rental at Alamo.

However, my wife was going to drive a minimal amount---and I wanted to include her on the agreement.
It was going to be $9/day and they had to include the entire rental, even though she might only need to drive on two days. 

Fortunately, I found out that "Sam's Club" members get to add an additional driver.

We were in the process of letting our "Sam's" membership lapse----but the $35 renewal was easily offset by the $117 it would have cost to add my wife to the rental.

Pat


----------



## baz48 (Feb 5, 2007)

I think it might also depend on the state where you rent the car.  For example, if I remember correctly, in Arizona there is no charge for the spouse.  We've never paid extra for my husband (he lets me do the driving since I'm a better driver - just ask me  ) but I usually ask about it at the time of rental just in case he does want to drive.

Best bet is to ask the rental company.  Or sometimes, you can find that information on their web site.


----------



## JACKC (Feb 6, 2007)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> For our recent January Florida trip, I found a good price for a rental at Alamo.
> 
> Fortunately, I found out that "Sam's Club" members get to add an additional driver.
> 
> Pat


Pat, how did you collect on this? Does showing your Sams card at the car rental checkin desk do it?

I accessed the Sams Club website and went to car rental. Prices were the same as on Expedia, etc. and there was no indication that Sams members receive this or any other benefit. 

Jack


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 6, 2007)

If you are an Emerald Aisle member with National, spouses drive free.

You can usually find a free way to join by looking around a bit.

Sheila


----------



## debraxh (Feb 6, 2007)

As someone else has said, it varies between rental companies, locations and any group, membership, or discount codes.  I have a reservation with Alamo in Hawaii that includes spouse for free.  Hertz in Mexico wanted to charge $$$$$ extra; previous rentals with Hertz, Avis and Budget in the US have always included spouse.

Bottom line I guess is just to shop around and read the T&C carefully.  If you can't find it mentioned on the website, call.  It should also appear on your confirmation.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 6, 2007)

JACKC said:


> Pat, how did you collect on this? Does showing your Sams card at the car rental checkin desk do it?
> 
> I accessed the Sams Club website and went to car rental. Prices were the same as on Expedia, etc. and there was no indication that Sams members receive this or any other benefit.
> 
> Jack



Jack.

I did it through the ALAMO site.  As I remember, when I booked online there was a box (to put a code into).

Pat


----------



## hoosiermarty (Feb 6, 2007)

I did a Priceline car rental.  I bid $20 for a FULL size car for 6 days and Alamo picked it up.  With tax that was $160.00.  I had reserved a compact car for the same time with Budget for $218.00.   So, I was really happy with that.  However, when we picked it up at the Orlando Airport, they wanted $12 a day for an extra driver.  So, we said that is okay as my hubby does all the driving anyway and I am the navigator.  Well, I had all the credit cards and they were all in my name.   So, I had to be the driver.  He hates the way I drive but for $12. a day,. he just had to suffer.  lol


----------



## travelguy (Feb 6, 2007)

*Sam's Club Code for Alamo*



#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> Jack.
> 
> I did it through the ALAMO site.  As I remember, when I booked online there was a box (to put a code into).
> 
> Pat




Pat,

Where did you find the code to put in the box on the Alamo site?

Thanks!


----------



## Neesie (Feb 6, 2007)

This wife always drives free, tee hee.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 6, 2007)

travelguy said:


> Pat,
> 
> Where did you find the code to put in the box on the Alamo site?
> 
> Thanks!



Even though it was only about 2 months ago---I can't for the life of me remember how the process worked (using the Sam's Membership for a free 2nd driver).

I am thinking that someone at Alamo told me---so my suggestions would be to call Alamo and ask about it---assuming that's the company you will be renting from.

Sorry I can't remember more about it!!!

Pat


----------



## JACKC (Feb 7, 2007)

*This what we decided to do*

We have used several car rental companies, some (incl. Alamo but don't remember about others) want to charge for spouses. Recently, we have gone with Budget because they haven't yet balked at adding my wife for free. Also, Enterprise added her at no cost in Ft. Lauderdale in December, 06.

Last time we used Priceline, Alamo picked it up. They wanted to charge a lot extra when we picked up the car, so I wound up spending half my vacation time in Orlando sitting in store parking lots and malls, being designated driver for wife and daughter. No more of that!!

So, this time we used the Budget rental code in the RCI wish book and booked directly with Budget. Got good discount. Cheapest listed on Expedia, etc., for a midsize car was $150 total (which happened to be Budget, others were somewhat higher). With the RCI coupon we got it for $134 total. This is to Savannah, GA March 10-17 (our HHI trip). This, by the way, is the cheapest we have paid for a car years. Priceline might have been a little cheaper, but I didn't want to take a chance.

I checked some rental websites and there seems to be no mention specifically about spouse charges. I called Alamo and was told it would be over $9 per day, as we found out the hard way earlier. No more Alamo for us.

Thanks, all, for your great input. I'm still thinking about Sams and Emerald clubs. Might be others out there that offer good benefits.

Jack


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok, here's a question for the group:

Leaving the ethical questions behind, what would happen if a driver who is not on the rental contract gets "caught" driving the car?  I would think this would only happen if there was an accident, etc.  If you aren't using the rental agencies insurance (i.e., covered by personal auto insurance), what will the rental agency do?

Just curious, since I really don't know.  Personally, I have never run into a rental where they charged to add my wife (maybe I'm just renting from the right companies??  ).

Thanks all!
Kurt


----------

